# Dolores Triangle - Any info?



## MadHunter

Can anyone shed some light on the Dolores Triangle area? What kind of terrain does it contain? What kind of deer can be found there? I am not very familiar with the south so any info anyone can provide would be helpful.


----------



## goofy elk

Here's the basics,,,,,,
Great hunt dates this year,,,,,The terrain is some of the most remote and spectacular
of any were you'll ever go,,,,Pines to cedars and open cuts. very cool place.

Access now is tricky, very poor from Utah side. With late dates, you'll need to make
the 100 mile trip through Colorado and come in from the backside.


----------



## stablebuck

goofy elk said:


> Here's the basics,,,,,,
> Great hunt dates this year,,,,,The terrain is some of the most remote and spectacular
> of any were you'll ever go,,,,Pines to cedars and open cuts. very cool place.
> 
> Access now is tricky, very poor from Utah side. With late dates, *you'll need to make
> the 100 mile trip through Colorado and come in from the backside*.


that's what she said...sorry...I let it sit for like an hour...couldn't stand it any longer...


----------



## goofy elk

OK, so its not a 100 miles.....

The last time I was there it was a bad storm,,,,It sure seamed like a 100 miles.

But SB is right ,,on a good weather day you can fly fast,,,good dirt roads.


----------



## proutdoors

stablebuck said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the basics,,,,,,
> Great hunt dates this year,,,,,The terrain is some of the most remote and spectacular
> of any were you'll ever go,,,,Pines to cedars and open cuts. very cool place.
> 
> Access now is tricky, very poor from Utah side. With late dates, *you'll need to make
> the 100 mile trip through Colorado and come in from the backside*.
> 
> 
> 
> that's what she said...sorry...I let it sit for like an hour...couldn't stand it any longer...
Click to expand...

 -_O-

Goofy, you're missing what stablebuck did. Reread it and think about it. :wink:


----------



## stillhunterman

:mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

On a serious note, this hunt can be as good as any hunt in Utah. The season dates are excellent for this unit, since there are very few if any resident deer. The big bucks migrate in from Colorado when the snow flies.


----------



## MadHunter

Thanks for the info guys. Sound like I will be putting my 5 point into this area. I will do some terrain recon and try to find the migration routes. Wish me luck on the draw


----------



## stablebuck

are you talking about bowhunting? Cause I think this is a better rifle/muzzleloader hunt by far given the snow dependent quality of hunt...


----------



## MadHunter

Rifle hunt. I have never shot a bow in my life. I think I will get into but not this year.


----------



## stablebuck

yeah go for it...can't say you'll draw it with 5 points, but you've got like a 3% chance! It could happen!  good luck to you!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

If you do get lucky and draw a tag, PM me and I can show you around down there....I grew up hunting that unit!


----------



## MadHunter

Thanks! I will take you up on it if I do.

Also, thanks to all of you that chimed in with some info. We need to have some kind of social event and put faces to the names!


----------



## Josh

No need to go through Colorado. Just cross the river. I cross it every year and have only been submerged a few times, just make sure you have two vehicles for when one goes under. The river path changes year to year and new sink holes develope so it gets interesting. As for the hunting you are completely dependant on early snow to get the deer moving out of colorado. No snow = very few animals.


----------



## hikein

I hunted it in 2003. The first week it was very dry, no snow, and we saw very few deer. We drove in through Glade Park via Fruita/Grand Junction, Colorado. We drove, hiked, and glassed the entire unit except Steamboat Mesa. I was really disappointed and felt I'd blown my points. Went home to get some work done and was considering not going back, but after watching the weather closely on the National Weather Services website, and checking Snotel locations I figured I'd have another try.

This time I forded the Dolores River, not far from Dewey, to get into the unit and it wasn't a big deal. You can monitor stream flow online to check in advance for high water. I did have to chain-up on the clay dugway hill coming out of the river though. As I drove further into the unit I realized this was now a different hunt. That is the Dolores in a nutshell, I think. If the snows have push the deer, then you'll see them in the unit. If the weather is hot and dry, it'll be tough. To me it's not a unit for gambling a bunch of points on. The weather might not cooperate.

Access is tough in the northern part of the unit and I never did go there. I did drive out to Westwater just to check on the possibility of boating across the Colorado and then into the northern tip of the triangle, it might work out ok, you might drowned too.


----------



## goofy elk

Last important bit of Dolores info.........2010 muzzy dates, Dec.4 - Dec.17 :O||:


----------



## Aces

*Any luck?*

Hey, I drew out for the hunt this year! I have not ever been down there and am going to go scout it this weekend but I know its a weather dependent hunt so I probably wont see anything until then. But I was wondering if you had any luck and if so where was the best spots in the unit for you?


----------

